# Merry Christmas to All



## jujube (Dec 25, 2021)

....hope Santa had you all on his "nice" list!


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas, jujube!


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 25, 2021)

*Merry Christmas to all here*.  Can't believe the temp. here in N/W Indiana.  59 & going up to 65 later.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2021)

A very Merry Christmas to you, jujube! Don't forget to wear your ugly Xmas sweater today


----------



## jujube (Dec 25, 2021)

Pinky said:


> A very Merry Christmas to you, jujube! Don't forget to wear your ugly Xmas sweater today
> View attachment 200686


Wear a sweater?  No way, it's hot outside here in Florida.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas, jujube!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas jujube!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Christmas !

I'm nicest when I'm sleeping


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 25, 2021)




----------

